# Attaching new push pole foot



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Over the weekend, i unfortunately broke my push pole foot. The actual pole did not break, just the foot. I am purchasing a replacement foot. What is the best way to go about doing this? How should i cut the pole? Prep the new end? What should i use to guarantee a water tight seal between pole and new foot?


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

The pole is a Stiffy hybrid


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

T Bone said:


> The pole is a Stiffy hybrid


You can avoid cutting by using a heat gun to remove the old foot. I assume Stiffy sells replacement feet, I know Carbon Marine and Mudhole do. Prep the end and follow directions for two-part epoxy to install the new one.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Use a metal type saw blade on a hack saw, sawzall, vibrating saw or whatever power saw you prefer. Cut the pole just above the foot. If part of the foot is still in the pole, then lightly tap it to see if it moves. If it moves, the center drill a hole in the foot peg, screw a screw up in the hole, grab it with some vise grips and see if it slides out. If not, then cut up a little further up the pole by a few inches and see if you got it. If not, then repete the above. 

Once the foot peg is gone, file and sand any sharp edges on the pole, both inside and outside the hole. Mix up a fair amount of 2-part epoxy, dope up the inside of the pole and the outside of the peg of the foot and slide it in tight. Wipe off any excess and let it cure for 30mins.

After the epoxy cures, you can add some extra holding insurance by adding 2 opposing 3/4" #10 stainless steel screws. To do this drill a pilot hole about halfway up the peg once it's glued in, through the pole and into the peg. Drill the pilot hole the lenght of the screw, then tap that hole with the proper drill bit for that size screw. Screw the ss screw in tightly. Rotate the pole and repete on the other side of the pole. If your pole is thin, you can get away with 1/2" #10 ss screws.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd advise against using any heat source around fiberglass, graphite, or hybrid (glass/graphite - or carbon fiber as some call graphite...) since heat will noticeably weaken the area it's applied to (fishing rods, pushpoles, etc are actually baked during the manufacturing process so you never want to use heat on them...). You should find that each pushpole manufacturer can provide a set of instructions on how to re-glue up a repaired section or a new point or fork.

I've repaired and glued up many poles over the years and I've found the best way is simply to hacksaw off the broken part (line up the new fork first to see how far up into the pole it will have to go then cut that distance plus a 1/4"...). Try to cut the pole square (I use a band of masking tape on the pole as a cutting guide). Hope this helps - many of us have a pole that's about four inches shorter after replacing a fork or point.....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Call stiffy and order the foot from them, they will send you the specific epoxy they use. They will give you all the instruction you need.

Wait till you get your new foot in the mail, them hold it up to the pole and mark. This will give you a reference as to how far to cut. I used a jigsaw to cut mine with a fiberglass specific blade, a hacksaw will also work.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome guys, thanks for the help


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> I'd advise against using any heat source around fiberglass, graphite, or hybrid (glass/graphite - or carbon fiber as some call graphite...) since heat will noticeably weaken the area it's applied to (fishing rods, pushpoles, etc are actually baked during the manufacturing process so you never want to use heat on them...). You should find that each pushpole manufacturer can provide a set of instructions on how to re-glue up a repaired section or a new point or fork.
> 
> I've repaired and glued up many poles over the years and I've found the best way is simply to hacksaw off the broken part (line up the new fork first to see how far up into the pole it will have to go then cut that distance plus a 1/4"...). Try to cut the pole square (I use a band of masking tape on the pole as a cutting guide). Hope this helps - many of us have a pole that's about four inches shorter after replacing a fork or point.....


I first used the heat gun when changing heads on graphite-shafted golf clubs. If you apply the heat slowly and steadily around the join until the epoxy releases, and pull instead of twisting the foot to avoid splintering you shouldn't damage the pole.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've been building and repairing fishing rods since 1971 and put together my first pushpole around 1974... (back when we made our own fork and points....). I've seen more than one good rod ruined by heat (particularly folks trying to break down the glue under a reel seat, back when metal seats were all we had... as a result I avoid heat every time - preferring mechanical means to remove reelseat (cutting wheel) or pushpole ends (hacksaw...). Yes, you can be successful using heat if you're really careful - but I wouldn't recommend it....


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Also, the previous foot was a bridged fork. I mainly fish the nature coast, should i get another bridged fork or try the unbridged version?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What everyone said above. When you epoxy twits the new foot to spread it evenly

Get a foot with the hole in it so you can stake out


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Good epoxy has high heat resistance so I also advise against it as Capt LeMay suggest. X2 on el9surf's reccimendation to measure the foot peg's length. However, I've seen a few where the glue or epoxy only went up halfway up the peg. So what I said above may save a few inches. If that's no concern, then do what el9surf mentioned.

I like the bridge foot cause there are too many places I fish here on the Gulf coast or the Glades where there is soft bottom, and the bridge helps with that.


----------

